# Help me find a hinge (especially you.. box makers:)



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I am looking for a smaller version of a pin, or pivot hinge, like this roto hinge but smaller than 3/8. more like 1/8 or quarter.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I've got a bag of these lost somewhere in my workshop, and four tiny little boxes sitting unassembled until I find them:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003267/783/Miniature-Barrel-Hinge.aspx

They're 5mm which is just under 1/5 - just under 1/4.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Those are cool, but I need a swivel or pivot hinge, not a 90 degree hinge. The lid on the boxes will pivot/slide open.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You might have to make your own as I can't find any that
size either.

If the one pictured is made out of wood, can you sand it down
or turn it in a drill for acceptable results?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

That may be quite possible. It lists as maple, so I may need to get some in my hands, and put the ole mill to work.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Joey, I have pivoted lids using a piece of steel rod and a small washer. Just drill your holes for the pin to a very snug fit. I glue the pin into the lid and drill a deep hole in the box corner and that prevents wobble.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.alliance-express.com/standard-washer-spacers

I was thinking along the same lines as Gfadvm and also use
a UHMW type washer/spacer for ease of use.

Alliance has an outlet in Texas as well:
http://www.alliance-express.com/houston


----------

